# postfix und gmx



## ihop (30. September 2003)

hi alle zusammen

habe ein problem! nja besser gesagt mehrere
möchte gern ein mail-server einrichten und zwar mit postfix!
nur möchte ich den versand per gmx machen! 
kenn ihr ein gutes howto im netz das mir weiter helfen kann oder könntets mir gleich so weiter helfen  

dann das nächste was eig wäre, wäre das mein wine nur win95 unterstütz wie kann ich das änder zb das es auch win xp geht benutze linux suse 8.1

ich danke schonmal im voraus !

greez ihop


----------



## Christian Fein (30. September 2003)

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2000/06/Postfix/postfix.html

grüsse


----------

